

Ask HN: Where can I rent a powerful linux box (8 cores, 16 GB)? - josefswann

I need a powerful machine to run some heavy compute tasks, specifically R and Python scripts that need a lot of RAM. Preferably a box that has 8 cores or more, and 16 gigs or more of memory. I need something like Linode, but with more juice. I am not interested in rewriting my programs to run on a mapreduce cluster, right now, so Amazon's offering don't cut it for me. Any suggestions?
======
johng
If you need the box only for a couple of months just get a softlayer.com box
provisioned how you want it. I don't think they have minimum contract periods,
you can probably get a box configured how you want it for one month, run as
much junk as you want and prob end up costing around $350 or so.

------
cmelbye
Linode's largest server plan has 20GB of ram, so you'd be good for that part
of your requirements. Once you start renting virtual machines that large,
there are few others on your same host machine, so you wouldn't be competing
for resources either. Otherwise, EC2 might have something.

------
maxdemarzi
<http://www.webnx.com/servers/clearance.html> 8 cores, 32gb ram, $299/month or
were you looking for hourly rates?

------
jlindley
NewServers have per-hour pricing on dedicated servers.

<http://newservers.com/>

------
wsgeek
Amazon EC2 -- pay only for what you use, etc

------
pizzaman
<http://www.100tb.com/dedicated-hosting/> perhaps?

------
jolan
<http://www.m5hosting.com/> has 8 core/16GB for $399/mo.

